# G251 Sensor Locations 2000 Audi TT RHD



## jjones (Jul 25, 2009)

Definitive G251 Sensor locations for eary Audi TT (mine is a Right Hand Drive year 2000 225 coupe with ESP).

*Symptoms of Faulty Sensor*
ESP and ABS lights remaining illuminated once the car is started. The warning lights may not always illuminate as this appears to be an intermittent problem.

*Vag-Com Codes*
The VAG-COM error i have been getting
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

There are two G251 sensors on the car, on my model they are located on either side of the cabin.

*Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor*
The Longitudanal (Front to back) is located behind the Glove Box (you do not have to remove the glove box to access). To access remove the dashboard end plate and then unscrew the plate that is behind this. This gives enough access to remove the sensor with a flat blade screwdriver.

(VW Part Num: 1J0 907 651 A)
(Sensor is removed in this picture but you can see the location it came from)









*Lateral Acceleration Sensor*
The Lateral is located to the left of the steering column, approximately in line with te clutch pedal. You will need to remove the plastic cover. To do this fuse over off and take out torx, there are *three* torx on the inder side of the cover - get your head right under to find them - they are more on the left hand side as you look. I found taking the bonnet realease off also helped (2 screws dead simple). You need to unplug the light and dimmer plugs and also pop out the ODB port to fully remove the plastic.

(VW Part Num: 1J0 907 651 A)









You can either replace the sensor with a new one (i think you may need VAG-COM to zero the values on a new sensor) or follow this guide to try to rebuild and then recallibrate:
http://bluevisions.de/projects/Golf_IV_ESP.html

*Recallibration Guide* 
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716


----------

